# How to prevent gyno from happening?



## buffed (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there a supplement that will prevent gyno/"bitch tit" ?
ive been searching the thread and i've found out that nolvadex will help.. but i cant seem to find that on the net..


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 5, 2004)

nolvadex is  presciption drug...not a supplement


----------



## buffed (Apr 5, 2004)

is there side effects to that? is that what people use to prevent gyno? and where can i purchase that from?


----------



## Bevo (Apr 5, 2004)

I broke out pretty bad once I started my Nolvadex, but got my boys working again. You should be able to find something on the net just be careful.


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by buffed *_
> Is there a supplement that will prevent gyno/"bitch tit" ?
> ive been searching the thread and i've found out that nolvadex will help.. but i cant seem to find that on the net..



there are several causes for gyno therefore there is not one cure-all that can be used...


----------



## plouffe (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> nolvadex is  presciption drug...not a supplement




What were you saying about taking Vitamin B-6 + Vitex or something? It was on a previous thread..


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> What were you saying about taking Vitamin B-6 + Vitex or something? It was on a previous thread..



B-6 is used to fight gyno from elevated levels of prolactin, it does nothing for gyno that is the result of elevated levels of estrogen...


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 5, 2004)

lam is right...and it aint good at it...progest gyno really has to be fought by bromo, dostinex, and maby nolva...and estrogen gyno has to be fought with nolva


----------



## dannytomo9 (Jun 20, 2009)

carnt you just do more work outs on your chest to get rid of gyno


----------



## tatteredsaint (Jun 20, 2009)

it's always good to use p-5-p and vitex throuout any cycle to help prevent gyno related symptoms but nothing is a foolproof plan


----------



## Kevsworld (Jun 20, 2009)

Buffed,

Maybe you should clarify your question.  Are you referring to preventing during a steroid cycle?


----------



## nni (Jun 20, 2009)

dannytomo9 said:


> carnt you just do more work outs on your chest to get rid of gyno



no, you obviously have no clue what gyno is.



Kevsworld said:


> Buffed,
> 
> Maybe you should clarify your question.  Are you referring to preventing during a steroid cycle?



this thread is about 5 years old, i doubt you are gonna get an answer.


----------

